# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Students Receive Alpha Chi Academic Recognitions - ReadMedia (press release)

## Dream Guide Team

*Students Receive Alpha Chi Academic Recognitions**ReadMedia (press release)*Miss Feliz read a paper entitled "Wonderland: *Lucid Dreaming* and its Application" and Miss Johnson read "Dangerous Misperceptions," a study about human trafficking. All presentations were judged for focus, organization of the presenter, *...***

----------

